
Ask HN: What tools/editors do you use for technical architecture diagrams? - hans0l074
I&#x27;m a career programmer who recently moved to a &quot;solution architect&quot; role, and I need to present&#x2F;describe technical systems architecture to various stakeholders and non-technical people. I would like these to be detailed enough (or have 2 versions) so that I can share them with people in the field doing the actual development, devops etc and highlight details about AWS deployments, API endpoints, flow of data&#x2F;payloads between data centers etc. I&#x27;ve had no formal training with Visio or anything like that and so far have used MS Word (or similar) with boxes, text and arrows. Any suggestions from HN?
======
sowdenraymond
draw.io

